# Portuguese Tumbler Breeders



## Ice pigeon (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of any breeders that have nice Portuguese Tumblers?

thanks,
Corey


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I have portuguese tumblers and will have some for sale in the fall. Sorry none available right now.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Try Jim Torrao in San Pablo or Roger Curl in Gilroy the both have very nice birds and have birds for sale


----------

